# Wine harvest in Viseu



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a very exciting weekend! We are going up to Viseu to help harvest wine grapes at a B&B there, run by a British couple named Hugh and Jane. Does anyone here know them? I'm really looking forward to this. Never harvested grapes before, and I don't know much about the whole operation of making wine, but very excited to be a part of the process. Plus, a nice excuse to get out of here and see some more of Portugal.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Take secateurs for cutting the grapes from the vine, take gloves, watch for wasps and bees who have made the vines their home, bend from the knees, drink plenty of water, don't try to keep up with the locals (they will beat you everytime.) 
Do have a great time, vindemas is a special time in Portugal and one I would thoroughly recommend. The community spirit is a wonderful sight.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

silvers said:


> Take secateurs for cutting the grapes from the vine, take gloves, watch for wasps and bees who have made the vines their home, bend from the knees, drink plenty of water, don't try to keep up with the locals (they will beat you everytime.)
> Do have a great time, vindemas is a special time in Portugal and one I would thoroughly recommend. The community spirit is a wonderful sight.


Thanks for telling me about the bees and wasps. I will definitely watch out for them! We have small stools/chairs which we are bringing, as well as cutters, gloves and hats.  I have been strengthening my back for the last few weeks(an unrelated thing), so this will be the first test of how well the exercises are working.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

hAVE A GREAT TIME...FANTASTIC SOCIAL EVENT.


----------

